# Hickory or Charlotte gun shows this weekend



## flip (Feb 11, 2007)

Anybody here going to or went to the Hickory or Charlotte gun shows this weekend? I hit the Hickory show Saturday and I'm going to the Charlotte show Sunday.


----------

